# Christmas lights. Fenland Market town Whitteresly Cambs



## littleowl (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2014)

Very pretty littleowl


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

That looks like so much fun!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice Littleowl!


----------



## Raven (Dec 14, 2014)

Very festive and colourful.


----------



## littleowl (Dec 15, 2014)

What you see in the pictures is the town square not very big.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice pictures littleowl!  Looks like Fun!


----------

